# Air Bags???



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Alright here is the deal. I had all my seats out the other day to clean the carpet real good and i disconnected the passenger side wiring harnesses for the seat heater/air bag sensor and such, but ever since i put the seat back in my air bag light flashes and it doesn't sense when there is a passenger in the seat.. anyone have an idea what is going on? is it possible to hook up the wiring harness backwards? i figured it could only fit together one way.. maybe im wrong. or do i have to reset my ECU for some reason? anyways.. any suggestions?


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

try disconnecting your battery, re-connect it after about 10 seconds or so, that should reset everything. Let me know if that works for you.


----------

